

I made a Hacker News for iOS Engineers - eluos
http://iosnews.io/top?hn=y

======
brandoncordell
Looks great!

Quick question, are there only 10 submissions or is the pagination broken?

------
avinassh
Awesome, joined. Any reason for using Telescope, not Discourse?

